#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Drilling And Workover >  >  >  Landmark Tutorial

## jorge0452

Please, does anyone has a Landmark Engineer's Desktop 5000.0 Tutorial to share.



Thanks.See More: Landmark Tutorial

----------


## jeetxxp

*Hi Everybody, I am Uploading the Help file of Landmark Engineers Desktop available with me, 

The Link is:
[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Do Enjoy......

Santanu

*

----------


## oileruis

thanx for the upload

----------


## aliali

thanks

----------


## stingy39

thanks man

----------


## gepachir

Thanks jeetxxp

----------


## driveshaft

> *Hi Everybody, I am Uploading the Help file of Landmark Engineers Desktop available with me, 
> 
> The Link is:
> [link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it requires a premium account, anybody can provide free download site , for full package too

----------


## sinodas

> it requires a premium account, anybody can provide free download site , for full package too



 i downloaded it just rapidshare doesnt love free users  later i will upload it in megaupload or 4shared which one is better to you?

----------


## sinodas

Here is a 4shared mirror
ALL thanks goes to *jeetxxp*


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## alyrasyid

Please share edm 5000 software please...

----------


## khaledagwa

Yes please?

----------


## Gitta

Sinodas,

Please re-upload.

Thanks.

Gitta

----------


## Gitta

Sinodas,

Please re-upload.

Thanks.



GittaSee More: Landmark Tutorial

----------


## wantos2000

Could anybody upload this file..

----------


## Gitta

Jeetxxp

Please re-upload.

Thanks.





> *Hi Everybody, I am Uploading the Help file of Landmark Engineers Desktop available with me, 
> 
> The Link is:
> [link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------

> *Hi Everybody, I am Uploading the Help file of Landmark Engineers Desktop available with me, 
> 
> The Link is:
> [link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



File not found...
please reupload that...
Thanks...

----------


## merouane

Please re-upload.
the file doesn't exist

thanks

----------


## BOUGHELOUM

Hi merouane how are you

Please re-upload.

----------


## amrhaggag

reload pls  :Encouragement:

----------

Dear Friends
Please, Re upload if you have.
Thank you

----------


## Gitta

Someone  please re-upload the file.

Thanks.

Gitta

----------


## Gitta

Someone  please re-upload the file.

Thanks.

Gitta

----------


## jdmacbook

Hi Gitta, were you chasing just EDT/EDM or the individual modules? There are some basic install/help files in openbooks that is available here somewhere. i have wellplan/ stresscheck & compass tutorials for R5000 if that helps? WELLPLAN is over in the software forum now and i will see if i can get the others uploaded shortly.

----------


## chelik

Hi! It would be great if you share your turorials for Wellplan/stersscheck and compass with us. Thanks in advance.



> Hi Gitta, were you chasing just EDT/EDM or the individual modules? There are some basic install/help files in openbooks that is available here somewhere. i have wellplan/ stresscheck & compass tutorials for R5000 if that helps? WELLPLAN is over in the software forum now and i will see if i can get the others uploaded shortly.

----------


## Gitta

Hi jdmacbook,

Any tutorial would do. Please upload whatever you gat.

Thanks in advance.



GittaSee More: Landmark Tutorial

----------


## Gitta

Hi jdmacbook,

Any tutorial would do. Please upload whatever you gat.

Thanks in advance.

Gitta

----------


## jdmacbook

put the links back up in software forum now

----------

